#   >   SD,VRF, BLFxxx  .. -

## UN7RX

,         ,    .     -   .   IRF     ,     ,   .
-,       ,     (  !),  , ,  .
    ,      ,       . 
,       BLF188XR,     .
   .

   ,  ,      -   .

      ,   .    , . 
      :


 -    m1327   8623.
     ,  ,  ...     ,    .

 /  ,  ,     - ,  .






			UN7RX:
		

			  ,  ,   ,       !     /! 
		




     , ,  .

----------

cimos, Constantin007, ua0lsg, UA4NE

----------


## UN7RX

.  100%.  .

----------


## UN7RX

.    ...

----------


## denis_M

.       sd2933 ,   ,          ..    .  104      ,      70      .    .      ?

----------


## R0SBD

, .       ,   . ..    - ,   ?  ,       ,  , ...       ?...

----------

ROMAS-LY3CU

----------


## UN7RX

,         ,    .     -   .   IRF     ,     ,   .
-,       ,     (  !),  , ,  .
    ,      ,       . 
,       BLF188XR,     .
   .
 252683
   ,  ,      -   .

      ,   .    , . 
      :
 252685

 -    m1327   8623.
     ,  ,  ...     ,    .

 /  ,  ,     - ,  .






			UN7RX:
		

			  ,  ,   ,       !     /! 
		




     , ,  .

----------

cimos, Constantin007, ua0lsg, UA4NE

----------


## R3QR

*RZ1ZR*,  .  ,    .     

*R3DL*,    180,0 ..

----------

R3DL

----------


## Gin

...      ...


LY5Y   Gin.

----------


## EW3KO

.
  .

----------


## R3QR

*R3DL*, ,  EB104.

----------

R3DL

----------


## UN8GEQ

> 


 ,  ,  -  .     -   -  .     .    -  .
,          .   .

----------

ua3ycv

----------

R3DL

----------


## UN7RX

,         ,    .     -   .   IRF     ,     ,   .
-,       ,     (  !),  , ,  .
    ,      ,       . 
,       BLF188XR,     .
   .
 252683
   ,  ,      -   .

      ,   .    , . 
      :
 252685

 -    m1327   8623.
     ,  ,  ...     ,    .

 /  ,  ,     - ,  .






			UN7RX:
		

			  ,  ,   ,       !     /! 
		




     , ,  .

----------

cimos, Constantin007, ua0lsg, UA4NE

----------


## EW3KO

VRF2933  *DL6EAT*.
 .

----------

R3DL

----------

R3DL, R3QR, W5ZZ

----------

https://www.ebay.com/itm/BLF578-1200...kAAOSwDoNd1gP5
 .    ,     . ,   19 , 20 .    BLF587  ,     BLF578XR        . ,  ...

----------


## R3QR

? SD2933

----------


## EW3KO

> 


.



> 


   2311/.

----------

UA4NE

----------

IG_58, R3DL

----------


## R3QR

*EW3KO*, ,    .     .

----------


## UN7RX

,         ,    .     -   .   IRF     ,     ,   .
-,       ,     (  !),  , ,  .
    ,      ,       . 
,       BLF188XR,     .
   .
 252683
   ,  ,      -   .

      ,   .    , . 
      :
 252685

 -    m1327   8623.
     ,  ,  ...     ,    .

 /  ,  ,     - ,  .






			UN7RX:
		

			  ,  ,   ,       !     /! 
		




     , ,  .

----------

cimos, Constantin007, ua0lsg, UA4NE

----------


## UN8GEQ

,  ! 
   !  :Crazy: 
      .     ,  -  62$.

   ,   -  !    ,   .

       50 ,    . 
        .   .  :Smile:  

    600 !  :Crazy: 
   -,  48 .   ,  -  !   ,   2   !
        ""  . 
   1100 !    !
    2   1 !           188-. 1.82 . 
 ,         -  . 

:         .  RG  (SOT1248C),    .  ,  ,    , ,  !      .    -     .      -      ,  .    ,   ,  60$  600  -    !

----------


## Val53

*UN8GEQ*, ,     .   3.7 .    0.8    . !https://aliexpress.ru/item/100500309...24df4aa6qv5fbk

----------


## UN8GEQ

> UN8GEQ, ,    .   3.7 .    0.8    .


! !
 :Shocked: 





> ,    .


 .  - . . 
  XRG  .           .  .

----------


## EW3KO

.
    .
      ....

----------

RW6HDK

----------


## UN7RX

,  .      -      .           ?      .    .
  " "        .

----------

cimos

----------


## UN7RX

,         ,    .     -   .   IRF     ,     ,   .
-,       ,     (  !),  , ,  .
    ,      ,       . 
,       BLF188XR,     .
   .
 252683
   ,  ,      -   .

      ,   .    , . 
      :
 252685

 -    m1327   8623.
     ,  ,  ...     ,    .

 /  ,  ,     - ,  .






			UN7RX:
		

			  ,  ,   ,       !     /! 
		




     , ,  .

----------

cimos, Constantin007, ua0lsg, UA4NE

----------


## cimos

,      .
" ",-   /   .

----------


## RW6HDK

,   ...
        ,      ?     ,     .
   .      ?

----------


## RW6HDK

,    ?
   ,     ,       /  ,    ,          .  ,            .   ,    ...  ,   ,      .

----------


## RW6HDK

.   ,     90  ?

----------

Alex999, ua3ycv

----------

